# 1890s Pope Shaft Driven Bicycle



## shawn57187 (Mar 14, 2012)

I recently acquired a 1890s shaft driven Pope bicycle. The term bicycle is used loosely because what I actually have is the frame (in good condition, with decent original paint), a broken fork, and the complete crank assembly (crank, gears, shaft, etc). What I'm missing are the wheels, pedals, handlebars / stem, and seat / seat post. 

I thought it would be a fun restoration project, but I've quickly learned that these bicycles are almost impossible to source out parts.  When something does come available, it is usually quite expensive if it's in decent condition.  The parts specific to the shaft driven bicycles are even harder to find.  Now I am wondering what can be done with this frame.  

One thought was to rebuild the bicycle using mixture of newer and older parts. I've seen some companies meshing a Shimano SG-7R45 (inter-7) with a shaft drive assembly.  I'm wondering if this would be possible on the older Pope bicycles? I have some limited fabrication skills.  

http://webbicycle.netpaths.net/technology.php

The other option would be to sell the frame. Does anyone know this would be worth? 

My limiting factor seems to be the lack of a rear wheel / sprocket assembly.  If someone had one of these, I would definitely be interested in buying one.


----------



## Wayne Z (Mar 14, 2012)

..PM sent..


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd be interested as well.  Does it have a model number on the headbadge?  You should be able to find a matching bevel gear from Boston Gear- the trick would be boring it out and threading or cutting internal splines to fit a bicycle hub.  I just haven't got around to measuring what is needed.  You should be able to key out the year/model from the chart at:
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/ShopNew/Bike_Histories/Columbia.htm
1898 bikes were very different from 1899 bikes, which were very different from 1900+ bikes.


----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I'd be interested as well.  Does it have a model number on the headbadge?  You should be able to find a matching bevel gear from Boston Gear- the trick would be boring it out and threading or cutting internal splines to fit a bicycle hub.  I just haven't got around to measuring what is needed.  You should be able to key out the year/model from the chart at:
> http://www.firstflightbikes.com/ShopNew/Bike_Histories/Columbia.htm
> 1898 bikes were very different from 1899 bikes, which were very different from 1900+ bikes.





That's some great info! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Wayne Z (Mar 15, 2012)

shawn57187 said:


> I recently acquired a 1890s shaft driven Pope bicycle.
> 
> The other option would be to sell the frame. Does anyone know this would be worth?
> 
> My limiting factor seems to be the lack of a rear wheel / sprocket assembly.  If someone had one of these, I would definitely be interested in buying one.




Hey, I sent you 2 PM's but I can't get verification that they were sent. I am interested in the frame to replace my  sandblasted and painted one.
 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## filmonger (Apr 7, 2012)

*Pope*

I have a pope chainless in PDX at the moment - but it is a 1900 columbia Model 65....what does your badge say and do you have the two bolts that connect the bevel mechanism?


----------

